# Oh no another INTP oh god this sucks



## Rhythm (Nov 4, 2009)

I've been looking into the MBTI quite a bit lately and kept coming across this site in my endless google searches. This evening was no different from the rest, except that for some reason I decided to create an account. I then got a message saying to check out the newbie guide. I did and it said not to piss off the founder. I then realized that the original message was from the founder. I was also advised by the founder to start a thread in the Intro forum to introduce myself. As I do not wish to piss the founder off, I am obliging. 
So yeah. Hey.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Rhythm and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Rhythm. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum; enjoy your stay. There do seem to be a lot of INTPs around, yes.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Good news for you: I've decided recently to start catapulting new INTPs to the moon to be with the INFPs. Have fun up there.


----------



## Horngsa (Nov 5, 2009)

welcome im new here too haha


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe! 

The founder will be pleased.


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello and welcome. Its nice to have another INTP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrimsonSmile (Nov 5, 2009)

hahah, interesting.. ... I'm new  .. And i don't know wth I'm doing xD
although I'm just spewing words I guess.. tis quite fun 
Oh yea, by the way I'm also another INTP  yea for the rare women hahah.
Then again.. maybe my personality has changed.. I took the MBTI test 2 years ago.
Sometimes I can't make up my mind on some questions, it's really quite frustrating.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe, Rhythm.

You're doing well so far; the Founder seems to be satisfied with your introduction thread. However, if you donate some of your gold to a member named 'Femme,' you'll surely win His blessings.

All praise the almighty Founder.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Rhythm said:


> I've been looking into the MBTI quite a bit lately and kept coming across this site in my endless google searches. This evening was no different from the rest, except that for some reason I decided to create an account. I then got a message saying to check out the newbie guide. I did and it said not to piss off the founder. I then realized that the original message was from the founder. I was also advised by the founder to start a thread in the Intro forum to introduce myself. As I do not wish to piss the founder off, I am obliging.
> So yeah. Hey.



Greetings Rhtythm! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Don't worry! If you sacrifice 23 virgins, I will grant you safety from my wrath.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 1, 2009)

You sound like a wise person, don't piss off the founder indeed  Welcome!


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Hai. I'm running out of creative juice, so this is all you get from me. Sowwee.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh, another one! Where are they all coming from?!


----------



## Stoic (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome to all three of the new people in this thread


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome to PC.

Have some E. You'll be less boring.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh man my mouth is watering... it's been over a year...


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

Rhythm said:


> Oh man my mouth is watering... it's been over a year...



oooooh, and another Druggie Intp no less...i am very pleased indeed.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Reminds me of Walter from Fringe <3


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

eeew...its a Taurus tho...>.>


----------

